# Prayers needed please!



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm at the ER right now. My one year daughter Kaily is running @ 106.4 temp. Please pray for her! Thank you!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Mudforce said:


> My prayers go out to you and your family.



same here any update?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Prayers sent. Btw i wanna point out how dedicated he is to mimb to post on the forum during a family crisis. Lol

In all seriousness hope all turns well


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayers sent def keep us updated please


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Prayers sent. Btw i wanna point out how dedicated he is to mimb to post on the forum during a family crisis. Lol
> 
> In all seriousness hope all turns well


I have to do something while I'm waiting  

Update: still waiting in ER waiting room and her temp went down to 103.4 then is going back up presently 104.6. 

Wait we just got called in


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Prayers are sent, hope all is well.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Prayers sent def keep us updated please


Well they drew blood twice and are running test, gave her a breathing treatment, will be doing chest xray soon, and are about to give her an I.V. At this time dr's don't know what's wrong. Myself, wife, and my mother are here at the hospital and they are planning to keep my daughter here for observation for a while. I will update as I can. She is still running a high fever.







this is my baby girl Kaily and I can't thank y'all enough for your thoughts and prayers! You guys really are Family!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sry bud I just noticed this post. You know I'll support yall anyway I can. I hope she gets better really soon.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Sry bud I just noticed this post. You know I'll support yall anyway I can. I hope she gets better really soon.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Thanks Filthy


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope she feels better soon


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hope she's feeling better! I know how you feel! when my son was 4 months old we were in the ER on a Saturday morning, he ran a 105 fever.. they did all kinds of test for meningitis and other diseases and viruses. it ended up just being the flu.. they kept him for 2 days until all results came back negative.. hopefully yours is just something minor like that as well! 

What we learned during that stay, is people get you scared of fever. telling you that if it gets too high it will fry your brain.. but the drs told us that's not true. it doesn't hurt anything if you get a high fever, but some people have different reactions to high fever which can cause seizures and stuff.. 

Anyway, I hope you guys get out of there soon.. the hospital is no fun, especially when it's your little one in there...


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

gpinjason said:


> Hope she's feeling better! I know how you feel! when my son was 4 months old we were in the ER on a Saturday morning, he ran a 105 fever.. they did all kinds of test for meningitis and other diseases and viruses. it ended up just being the flu.. they kept him for 2 days until all results came back negative.. hopefully yours is just something minor like that as well!
> 
> What we learned during that stay, is people get you scared of fever. telling you that if it gets too high it will fry your brain.. but the drs told us that's not true. it doesn't hurt anything if you get a high fever, but some people have different reactions to high fever which can cause seizures and stuff..
> 
> Anyway, I hope you guys get out of there soon.. the hospital is no fun, especially when it's your little one in there...


This sucks big time... My daughter is hooked up to all sorts of stuff







she has tested positive for R.S.V. Which I have no clue what that is. Something to do with her respiratory system. She is being admitted and right now we are waiting for her room. I hate seeing her like this but my wife is being a trooper


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I here ya bro.. she looks like a trooper though! Google search says that RSV is very common, and nothing serious.. Hope that's all it is, and she'll be feeling better quickly!

http://www.webmd.com/lung/tc/respiratory-syncytial-virus-rsv-infection-topic-overview


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah the nurse just explained that it's a virus that just causes alot of congestion and because infants don't know to breath thru your "mouth" if your nose is congested, they have issues trying to breathe


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

maybe scarlett fever, I had that at age 5 . Ran a 106 temp. Prayers sent


----------



## telly4u2 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Prayers*

Prayer just sent out to your family!!!! God Bless


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

They moved her to Pediatric ICU because she is still running fever and her heart rate has been in the 220 bpm for the last 4 hours, but she's a trooper 







it's not over yet. Please keep praying for Kaily


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Prayers sent up. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope all is well. Prayers sent buddy!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are w with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk instead of working


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

We went through something similar with my middle daughter when she was 2. She was running high fever like that. The put her in children's hospital in new Orleans and ran test for almost 2 weeks with fever ranging from 100 to 107. That was scary and heartbreaking to see her like that. After all the test were done and the fever broke they held her for 24 hours with no fever and the released us. They never found what was causing the fever but we were glad that it went away. She is now 11 and we have not seen the high fever again. 

Praying that you the fever drops and she feels better.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well she broke the fever yesterday and her heart rate is down to @ 120 bpm which is still a little high but they are keeping her in icu just to observe her. She will me on medication for 12 months to keep her heart rate in check.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just seen this, glad the good news is out. - Been there with my little girl as well, *nothing *sucks worse than knowing they're in pain and you can't do anything to help.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I'm glad to let everyone know that little Kaily was released from the hospital this afternoon!!! I can't thank you all enough for all the prayers and concerns for my daughter and family... Alright everyone let's go get muddy!!!!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Good to here!!!! Like said before nothing hurts more then when your kids are sick and you can't do anything to help them!! God bless!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad to hear she is feeling better.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Prayers for her and your family!! Hope all turns out well!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad to hear she's feeling better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear y'all are headed home


----------

